# How would you handle it?



## Natron0915

Scenario - Child starts KG at a St. Mary's County school. Mom packs his lunch (peanut butter crackers, apples, gold fish (the cracker kind), fruit snacks, and a bottle of water). Teachers aide looks at his lunch and says that it's not adequate, says it's a snack, not a lunch.  Takes his lunch and makes him buy a school lunch.  School lunch consists of a corn dog and carrots. Cost - son confused, upset that he couldn't eat what mom made him, $2.45 hit to the lunch account.

My opinion is that the aide was severely out of line.  Mom spoke to teacher and received an apology and promise that it wouldn't happen again, so we're letting go at that.

Question I have is whether I should push to not have to pay for that lunch.  It's not about the amount, that part is inconsequential...it's the principle.

Just curious as to how others would have handled the situation had it been their child.


----------



## Misfit

I'm surprised they allowed peanut butter crackers but, I've had the same problem before. My kids eat clean, by their own choice and it always seems to offend someone somewhere. I wouldn't pay for the lunch because I'd already provided their lunch. Just because someone took it doesn’t make you responsible for it.


----------



## LostNFound

Natron0915 said:


> Scenario - Child starts KG at a St. Mary's County school. Mom packs his lunch (peanut butter crackers, apples, gold fish (the cracker kind), fruit snacks, and a bottle of water). Teachers aide looks at his lunch and says that it's not adequate, says it's a snack, not a lunch.  Takes his lunch and makes him buy a school lunch.  School lunch consists of a corn dog and carrots. Cost - son confused, upset that he couldn't eat what mom made him, $2.45 hit to the lunch account.
> 
> My opinion is that the aide was severely out of line.  Mom spoke to teacher and received an apology and promise that it wouldn't happen again, so we're letting go at that.
> 
> Question I have is whether I should push to not have to pay for that lunch.  It's not about the amount, that part is inconsequential...it's the principle.
> 
> Just curious as to how others would have handled the situation had it been their child.



It would be handled all at once- I certainly wouldnt go back asking for the 3 bucks. During my first meeting we would have covered that *I* feed my kid- whether its said lunch in the post - or complete junk or a gourmet meal- its NONE of ANYone's business AND IM NOT paying for the crap you made my kid eat. 

The aid must be a fat@ss to say all that was just a snack. She probably eats a whole chicken for breakfast. GD I hate the public schools these days. Rant off.


----------



## Natron0915

Misfit said:


> I'm surprised they allowed peanut butter crackers but, I've had the same problem before. My kids eat clean, by their own choice and it always seems to offend someone somewhere. I wouldn't pay for the lunch because I'd already provided their lunch. Just because someone took it doesn’t make you responsible for it.



No peanut Nazi's that I know of yet in SMCPS but I'm sure that's bound to be an issue eventually.  Thing is, he is somewhat of a picky eater and likes what he likes.  We work hard at home to get him to try new things and for the most part he's getting it, but at school, especially at that age, we try and give him what he likes...My wife participates in the food program for her daycare so she's particular about what kids get served. The lunch she packded is well within the guidelines for the state


----------



## withrespect

Just wait until they send your kid home with one of these...


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, did someone call for the Food Nazi?  



Natron0915 said:


> (peanut butter crackers, apples, gold fish (the cracker kind), fruit snacks, and a bottle of water).



Sorry, this is junk, not lunch.  The only thing in there that resembles actual food is the apple.  And actual goldfish would at least have some protein and nutrients.  Not that I'm impressed with the corn dog they gave your son instead....

I'm not trying to offend you, although I'm sure I have, but this is why the government thinks it needs to get involved in what we feed our children.  While I wouldn't have taken his lunch away and replaced it (with a corn dog ), I'd have done a slow burn and privately wondered why parents set their children up for health problems later in life.  Not to mention the carb crash that will surely come later in the day.

If I were in your shoes, though, I'd have more of a bitch about the replacement "meal".  If they're going to criticize you and replace the lunch you sent with your child, it should at the very least be something more nutritious and substantial than what you packed for him.  Corn dogs are a treat, not a meal.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, did someone call for the Food Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is junk, not lunch.  The only thing in there that resembles actual food is the apple.  And actual goldfish would at least have some protein and nutrients.  Not that I'm impressed with the corn dog they gave your son instead....
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you, although I'm sure I have, but this is why the government thinks it needs to get involved in what we feed our children.  While I wouldn't have taken his lunch away and replaced it (with a corn dog ), I'd have done a slow burn and privately wondered why parents set their children up for health problems later in life.  Not to mention the carb crash that will surely come later in the day.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, though, I'd have more of a bitch about the replacement "meal".  If they're going to criticize you and replace the lunch you sent with your child, it should at the very least be something more nutritious and substantial than what you packed for him.  Corn dogs are a treat, not a meal.



Daphne is that you?


----------



## withrespect

Misfit said:


> Daphne is that you?



Who is Daphne?


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> Who is Daphne?



http://forums.somd.com/threads/2928...t-Daphne-sparks-outrage?p=5428116#post5428116


----------



## vraiblonde

O god, I feel a rant coming on....  


You know, I really don't care what parents feed their kids.  I mean, I *do*, but at the end of the day it's their kid to feed as they please and I don't have to like it.  My issue is the schools feeding kids junk food euphemistically presented as "lunch".  It's not the government's job to stuff kids full of tacos and pizza.  If parents want to do that, that's their business, but the school should ONLY offer nutritious meal options.  If kids won't eat it, that's their problem and the parents can provide them with snack chips and squeeze cheez as they see fit - the government shouldn't do that any more than it should allow that crap with SNAP cards.


----------



## pelers

Content of packed lunch aside, yes, I think you have grounds to refuse to pay for the corndog.  I don't have kids in school yet, so I haven't gone over the copious amounts of paperwork I imagine they give you to sign off on, but did you have to sign anything to the effect of "If we deem your child is hungry we shall charge you the price of a school lunch and feed it to your child" ?   If you did you may be SOL.  If not I'd probably raise a minor stink.


----------



## mitzi

withrespect said:


> Just wait until they send your kid home with one of these...
> 
> View attachment 104307


----------



## mitzi

Natron0915 said:


> No peanut Nazi's that I know of yet in SMCPS but I'm sure that's bound to be an issue eventually.  Thing is, he is somewhat of a picky eater and likes what he likes.  We work hard at home to get him to try new things and for the most part he's getting it, but at school, especially at that age, we try and give him what he likes...My wife participates in the food program for her daycare so she's particular about what kids get served. The lunch she packded is well within the guidelines for the state



No offense, but that isn't a very healthy lunch (not that the corn dog is any better). It's nothing but carbs except for the water. How about toughening up and the child eats what you make instead of catering. If he's hungry enough, he'll eat what you prepare. I really don't understand all this catering to the whims of little kids.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Make the school explain what constitutes a "healthy" lunch so you can avoid this issue in the future.


----------



## Natron0915

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, did someone call for the Food Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is junk, not lunch.  The only thing in there that resembles actual food is the apple.  And actual goldfish would at least have some protein and nutrients.  Not that I'm impressed with the corn dog they gave your son instead....
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you, although I'm sure I have, but this is why the government thinks it needs to get involved in what we feed our children.  While I wouldn't have taken his lunch away and replaced it (with a corn dog ), I'd have done a slow burn and privately wondered why parents set their children up for health problems later in life.  Not to mention the carb crash that will surely come later in the day.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, though, I'd have more of a bitch about the replacement "meal".  If they're going to criticize you and replace the lunch you sent with your child, it should at the very least be something more nutritious and substantial than what you packed for him.  Corn dogs are a treat, not a meal.



Sorry, I have to respectfully disagree with your assessment of the healthfulness (is that a word?) of his lunch.  You mention having the gov't being involved but his lunch actually conforms to the state guidelines of what is healthy.  I get it, we not sending him with brussel sprouts and tofu...but peanut butter - protein; apples - fruit; fruit snacks - vitamins (I know, sugar too); gold fish - ok, you got me there.  

My bigger issue with your comments (and nope, not offended at all) is the assumption that I'm doing him a disservice and setting him up for later health problems. He is an incredibly active kid as are my other boys...He's healthy, strong, and anything but the couch potato that seems to be the norm these days. Isn't it up to us to determine what his needs are, and provide what we feel he will eat based on those needs?

Anywho, I do appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Natron0915

mitzi said:


> No offense, but that isn't a very healthy lunch (not that the corn dog is any better). It's nothing but carbs except for the water. How about toughening up and the child eats what you make instead of catering. If he's hungry enough, he'll eat what you prepare. I really don't understand all this catering to the whims of little kids.



It's not about toughening up at all. I have three boys, all three have differing tastes and likes and we've raised them all the same way.  It isn't about catering to their whims, its about figuring out what works for each one individually. Sometimes that means trade-off and choosing battles.

Just out of curiosity, what would you consider an appropriate, healthy lunch for a 5 y/o?


----------



## Natron0915

MMM_donuts said:


> Make the school explain what constitutes a "healthy" lunch so you can avoid this issue in the future.



Apparently corn dogs and carrots...


----------



## vraiblonde

Natron0915 said:


> Isn't it up to us to determine what his needs are,



Absolutely.  Like I said, my issue isn't so much what parents feed their children as what the government feeds them.  At least the kid belongs to you; he DOESN'T belong to the government.  I find it absurd that the aide would take the meal you sent and replace it with something that is of equal or lesser nutritional value.  AND THEN HAVE THE NERVE TO CHARGE YOU FOR IT!


----------



## Natron0915

vraiblonde said:


> Absolutely.  Like I said, my issue isn't so much what parents feed their children as what the government feeds them.  At least the kid belongs to you; he DOESN'T belong to the government.  I find it absurd that the aide would take the meal you sent and replace it with something that is of equal or lesser nutritional value.  AND THEN HAVE THE NERVE TO CHARGE YOU FOR IT!


----------



## MMM_donuts

Natron0915 said:


> Apparently corn dogs and carrots...



Right but there should be some sort of reasoning as to why they picked these foods over yours. I can speculate but it would be interesting to know why the aide felt so strongly as to take his lunch away from him. 

I agree with the aforementioned of leaving it alone once it's been worked out but I wouldn't blame you for not wanting to pay the lunch money. You'd think an apologetic school official would just take that off your account.


----------



## lucky_bee

Natron0915 said:


> It's not about toughening up at all. I have three boys, all three have differing tastes and likes and we've raised them all the same way.  It isn't about catering to their whims, its about figuring out what works for each one individually. Sometimes that means trade-off and choosing battles.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what would you consider an appropriate, healthy lunch for a 5 y/o?




Turkey and cheese roll-ups, an apple and a few whole-wheat crackers? 5 y/o's are easy. They eat what you give them or they go hungry. They'll figure it out. It's 8 and older that get tougher because they're much more opinionated and aware of all the other sh!tty/tasty foods around them. Either way the lunch needs a decent amount of protein, way less carbs, esp since no matter how active the kid is...those are all a bunch of refined carbs. And please don't think the peanut butter on pre-packaged PB crackers is protein. That discussion belongs in a different thread entirely. 

Peler's right. Try and find some fine print somewhere about them finding your kid hungry, they have the rigth to charge you. Either way I can't understand taking away a bunch of different crackers and snacks and replacing it with a frikkin corndog


----------



## mitzi

Natron0915 said:


> It's not about toughening up at all. I have three boys, all three have differing tastes and likes and we've raised them all the same way.  It isn't about catering to their whims, its about figuring out what works for each one individually. Sometimes that means trade-off and choosing battles.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what would you consider an appropriate, healthy lunch for a 5 y/o?



Peanut butter or lunch meat/cheese/lettuce sandwich. Something crunchy (yes, maybe goldfish or something similar) to go with the sandwich or those little cheese cubes (on a peanut butter day). Fruit.  Again, no offense meant but I don't see a balanced lunch in what you sent with your child. It's mostly crackers and there's hardly any peanut butter on those snack crackers. I'm sure there were times I didn't send mine with a perfectly balanced lunch but I tried. Good luck sorting this out with the school.


----------



## Natron0915

lucky_bee said:


> Turkey and cheese roll-ups, an apple and a few whole-wheat crackers? 5 y/o's are easy. They eat what you give them or they go hungry. They'll figure it out. It's 8 and older that get tougher because they're much more opinionated and aware of all the other sh!tty/tasty foods around them. Either way the lunch needs a decent amount of protein, way less carbs, esp since no matter how active the kid is...those are all a bunch of refined carbs.* And please don't think the peanut butter on pre-packaged PB crackers is protein.* That discussion belongs in a different thread entirely.
> 
> Peler's right. Try and find some fine print somewhere about them finding your kid hungry, they have the rigth to charge you. Either way I can't understand taking away a bunch of different crackers and snacks and replacing it with a frikkin corndog



It was club crackers with creamy Jif...Agree with you on the pre-packaged stuff


----------



## vraiblonde

Natron0915 said:


> It was club crackers with creamy Jif



Would he go for peanut butter smeared on apple slices, skip the club crackers?  My grandson loves that because he can smear the pb himself.  He also likes plain yogurt with a side of fruit so he can make his own concoctions.  He really likes carrot and celery sticks with hummus, if you can believe that.  Dippy things and pretty much anything he can put together himself makes him happy.  He also likes a thermos of pho, but he's a little weirdo.


----------



## mitzi

Natron0915 said:


> It was club crackers with creamy Jif...Agree with you on the pre-packaged stuff



So you made the peanut butter crackers? I just assumed it was the packaged ones. That makes it a little better


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> Would he go for peanut butter smeared on apple slices, skip the club crackers?  My grandson loves that because he can smear the pb himself.  He also likes plain yogurt with a side of fruit so he can make his own concoctions.  He really likes carrot and celery sticks with hummus, if you can believe that.  Dippy things and pretty much anything he can put together himself makes him happy.  He also likes a thermos of pho, but he's a little weirdo.



My grandson likes hot dogs from Larry's


----------



## JeJeTe

I have an addiction to Goldfish like nobody's business.


----------



## KDENISE977

JeJeTe said:


> I have an addiction to Goldfish like nobody's business.


Pizza explosion goldfish!


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> My grandson likes hot dogs from Larry's


----------



## Natron0915

mitzi said:


> So you made the peanut butter crackers? I just assumed it was the packaged ones. That makes it a little better



Sorry, should have been clearer in the OP...yes, wifey made em.


----------



## Natron0915

vraiblonde said:


> Would he go for peanut butter smeared on apple slices, skip the club crackers?  My grandson loves that because he can smear the pb himself.  He also likes plain yogurt with a side of fruit so he can make his own concoctions.  He really likes carrot and celery sticks with hummus, if you can believe that.  Dippy things and pretty much anything he can put together himself makes him happy.  He also likes a thermos of pho, but he's a little weirdo.



He has lately...he even is dipping his carrot's in it. What's pho?


----------



## withrespect

Natron0915 said:


> He has lately...he even is dipping his carrot's in it. What's pho?



Vietnamese noodle soup.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> Vietnamese noodle soup.



You should try making this!

http://elitedaily.com/envision/food/deep-fried-tequila/715560/


----------



## pelers

JeJeTe said:


> I have an addiction to Goldfish like nobody's business.



I'm half convinced that it's not salt they put on top of them, it's crack.


----------



## JeJeTe

pelers said:


> I'm half convinced that it's not salt they put on top of them, it's crack.



This might explain a lot.


----------



## pebbles

Oh I'd be PISSED! The teacher aide would be paying for it. I know what MY kid eats & how much. That is not their concern as to what they eat. If the kid didn't HAVE a lunch then they would be justified but they had NO BUSINESS doing that whatsoever!

What school? Curious....


----------



## Natron0915

pebbles said:


> Oh I'd be PISSED! The teacher aide would be paying for it. I know what MY kid eats & how much. That is not their concern as to what they eat. If the kid didn't HAVE a lunch then they would be justified but they had NO BUSINESS doing that whatsoever!
> 
> What school? Curious....



Would rather not say...to protect the innocent and all...


----------



## somdwatch

Personally, now that mine are grown and watching the current state of our education system.  I would make all of their actions against your belief's or wants for your children a major issue.  It's taken at least two decades for the federal government to pull your parental RIGHTS out from underneath you.  You can only  fight one battle at a time.  The principal should hate to see you coming when they have an assinine policy that removes your say in the upbring, feeding of your child. They are only there to teach what is dictated by state and federal law.  Not raise your child for you.


----------



## pebbles

Natron0915 said:


> He has lately...he even is dipping his carrot's in it. What's pho?


I have a 6 year old in 1st grade, & he's recently started eating carrots dipped in peanut butter....where he got the idea who knows but as long as he's eating it I don't care. I told him he should try with apples, he said maybe next time mom! 

What makes me mad is when I go to put a tiny piece of candy in his lunch as a treat & he freaks out saying mommy we can't have that. I told him to eat it & tell the teacher to call me. I'm his mother & if I want to let him have a piece of candy after his sandwich & healthy sides, then he can! (P.S. he hardly ever eats sweets!)


----------



## pebbles

Natron0915 said:


> Would rather not say...to protect the innocent and all...



I wouldn't say they were innocent by any means!!!! Taking the lunch was over the top. Had they wanted to buy him a lunch in addition too would still be wrong but not as bad as taking his lunch that you packed! I wasn't asking for names, just the school but it's all good!


----------



## vraiblonde

pebbles said:


> What makes me mad is when I go to put a tiny piece of candy in his lunch as a treat & he freaks out saying mommy we can't have that. I told him to eat it & tell the teacher to call me. I'm his mother & if I want to let him have a piece of candy after his sandwich & healthy sides, then he can! (P.S. he hardly ever eats sweets!)



Why are you sending the candy when A) he's not supposed to have it at school; and B) he obviously knows that and tells you not to send it?

Is this some power trip thing?


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you sending the candy when A) he's not supposed to have it at school; and B) he obviously knows that and tells you not to send it?
> 
> Is this some power trip thing?



Its Ritalin painted like a skittle.


----------



## pebbles

vraiblonde said:


> Why are you sending the candy when A) he's not supposed to have it at school; and B) he obviously knows that and tells you not to send it?
> 
> Is this some power trip thing?



No, not a power trip at all. But usually after Halloween or Easter when we have all that candy & it's just one of the miniature pieces. I've never been told that you can't pack anything in particular in school lunch. (Even allowed to send peanuts, they just can't sit at the peanut free table then)

Trust me, he's not a sweet eater, so if I want to let him have a treat every now & again (it's not often at all I send candy) that is my business as his parent. When they want to pay for my groceries then they can dictate what I can pack in MY kid's lunch.


----------



## Roman

My Son's favorite packed lunch was plain yogurt, with cucumbers, and slices of lunch meat to dip in the yogurt, oh and a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Natron0915

Roman said:


> My Son's favorite packed lunch was plain yogurt, with cucumbers, and slices of lunch meat to dip in the yogurt, oh and a hard boiled egg.



Sounds like a snack to me...


----------



## vraiblonde

Roman said:


> My Son's favorite packed lunch was plain yogurt, with cucumbers, and slices of lunch meat to dip in the yogurt, oh and a hard boiled egg.



Are you making that up?


----------



## twinoaks207

Oh,dear, I don't know where to start. I'm looking at this as both a parent AND an educator so please bear with me (especially as I'm on the iPad so I may not catch all of my typos). First, taking the lunch away was not an appropriate way to handle the issue, neither was charging your account ( and an administrator should get the cafeteria to fix it). A better way to handle it would have been for the aide to share the concern with the teacher who would then call home to discuss it. It is your choice whether you wish to choose this battle to fight (getting that money back).

This year new and more stringent laws go into effect concerning what may be served for meals in schools. This information should be available on the school system website. If not, let me know and I will dig up a link for you.

My school is a Bronze School in the Healthy Schools program. We must do several things to contribute to the health of our students & staff ( and I've talked about them in other threads).  We have a school-wide "healthy school food policy" that we send home on the first day of school. It covers what is okay for class parties and a reminder to please not send family size bags of chips and soda to school as a lunch plus a few other details. For the most part our families are very supportive of these efforts.

I understand about picky eaters. My youngest has tons of food allergies, is picky & wouldn't eat any bread. Packing a lunch for him on days he couldn't buy due to allergies was very challenging. I know this folks wondered why he never had a "sandwich" & instead had only the meat. At least he would eat apples, cucumbers & yes, goldfish!!! 

If I were you, I would just chalk this up to first week craziness since you've already contacted the school, and just be on the alert for any further issues. If there are any further issues, start with his teacher first ( conference) and then go to the Principal. The teacher MAY be able to help but really has no control over the cafeteria. the Principal would have some say but if it involves policy from the district, state & Feds, you may need to go higher. Choose your battles.

Had I been on lunch duty with your baby, I would have wondered, but figured he was a picky eater & made a mental note to keep an eye on him to see how much he ate. If he ate it all & still seemed hungry, I'd have called home to let you know so we could figure out what was best for your little guy. Kindergartners are notoriously picky eaters so chances are good you'd probably never have heard from me about this because he would have eaten what you packed & been fine! 

I would also recommend being sure to go to back to school night if only to get information about the day's schedule and any info about snacks provided for the kids.

Hope that he has a wonderful, fun year!


----------



## doubtfull24

Last year my sons school was picky about what snacks we sent in for snack time. I sent him in with a nature valley granola bar , he came home and said the teacher said I couldn't bring that in as a snack anymore it isn't healthy. Sorry but what I choose to send is my choice. I pay for my sons food/snacks and if you would like to buy him what you think is a healthier choice than so be it if not then sorry.


----------



## mitzi

Grandson is here for a sleepover and told me all about his school lunch (funny after this conversation all day on here). He's just starting Kindergarten so it's his first full days and having lunch at school. Today was the first time he bought his lunch and was so excited. He kept telling me how good it was. Cheese pizza, green beans, milk and for dessert pears. Not a bad lunch I would say.


----------



## GURPS

JeJeTe said:


> I have an addiction to Goldfish like nobody's business.





I used to by the huge cartons from BJ's,


----------



## vraiblonde

mitzi said:


> Cheese pizza, green beans, milk and for dessert pears.



I thought all kids got for school lunch these days was gruel and an ounce of desiccated mystery meat?  Now I'm hearing about corn dogs and cheese pizza - with pears, no less.  What happened to Michelle Obama's starvation lunch program?


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> I thought all kids got for school lunch these days was gruel and an ounce of desiccated mystery meat?  Now I'm hearing about corn dogs and cheese pizza - with pears, no less.  What happened to Michelle Obama's starvation lunch program?



Don't you remember, pizza got re-categorized as a vegetable.


----------



## Natron0915

twinoaks207 said:


> Oh,dear, I don't know where to start. I'm looking at this as both a parent AND an educator so please bear with me (especially as I'm on the iPad so I may not catch all of my typos). First, taking the lunch away was not an appropriate way to handle the issue, neither was charging your account ( and an administrator should get the cafeteria to fix it). A better way to handle it would have been for the aide to share the concern with the teacher who would then call home to discuss it. It is your choice whether you wish to choose this battle to fight (getting that money back).
> 
> This year new and more stringent laws go into effect concerning what may be served for meals in schools. This information should be available on the school system website. If not, let me know and I will dig up a link for you.
> 
> My school is a Bronze School in the Healthy Schools program. We must do several things to contribute to the health of our students & staff ( and I've talked about them in other threads).  We have a school-wide "healthy school food policy" that we send home on the first day of school. It covers what is okay for class parties and a reminder to please not send family size bags of chips and soda to school as a lunch plus a few other details. For the most part our families are very supportive of these efforts.
> 
> I understand about picky eaters. My youngest has tons of food allergies, is picky & wouldn't eat any bread. Packing a lunch for him on days he couldn't buy due to allergies was very challenging. I know this folks wondered why he never had a "sandwich" & instead had only the meat. At least he would eat apples, cucumbers & yes, goldfish!!!
> 
> If I were you, I would just chalk this up to first week craziness since you've already contacted the school, and just be on the alert for any further issues. If there are any further issues, start with his teacher first ( conference) and then go to the Principal. The teacher MAY be able to help but really has no control over the cafeteria. the Principal would have some say but if it involves policy from the district, state & Feds, you may need to go higher. Choose your battles.
> 
> Had I been on lunch duty with your baby, I would have wondered, but figured he was a picky eater & made a mental note to keep an eye on him to see how much he ate. If he ate it all & still seemed hungry, I'd have called home to let you know so we could figure out what was best for your little guy. Kindergartners are notoriously picky eaters so chances are good you'd probably never have heard from me about this because he would have eaten what you packed & been fine!
> 
> I would also recommend being sure to go to back to school night if only to get information about the day's schedule and any info about snacks provided for the kids.
> 
> Hope that he has a wonderful, fun year!




Thanks for that outstanding response and explanation.  We are not pursuing it further and are (so far) satisfied with the responsiveness from the teacher.  This is round two for us with round three just around the corner.  It's the first time we've had this sort of issue with the school, so as you say, hopefully it's just a matter of back-to-school craziness. From the number of responses here, I see we aren't the only one's with a picky eater and we're working on that the best we can.


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Don't you remember, pizza got re-categorized as a vegetable.



I thought that was ketchup?


----------



## Roman

vraiblonde said:


> Are you making that up?


Nope, this kid was a very picky eater. He also liked pickled pigs feet, which is something my Grandfather started him on. Yuck!!


----------



## MarieB

KDENISE977 said:


> Pizza explosion goldfish!



They have to be better than the new pizza flavored spaghetti o's that you just reminded me of.  They have taco flavor too. Yuck


----------



## Merlin99

Roman said:


> My Son's favorite packed lunch was plain yogurt, with cucumbers, and slices of lunch meat to dip in the yogurt, oh and a hard boiled egg.



Sounds like a kid with a desperate need for a gyro, better get him to Niko's quickly.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> I thought all kids got for school lunch these days was gruel and an ounce of desiccated mystery meat?  Now I'm hearing about corn dogs and cheese pizza - with pears, no less.  What happened to Michelle Obama's starvation lunch program?



They still have a choice between 2 entrees. That day it was a choice of either pizza or turkey/cheese sub. My daughter said after looking over the menu for the month, it's basically the same as when she was in school and that's been 17 years.


----------



## Rommey

First, its not any of the school's responsibility to provide lunch, decide what lunch is appropriate, or overrule my decisions about the health and welfare of my children (unless there is clear and substantial proof of abuse or neglect). Second, there were many times when my kids just didn't want to eat very much...so just to get them to eat _something...anything_ was a trying time. Then there were other times when we just couldn't feed them enough. Of course we knew the growth spurt was coming.  

So a teacher looking at a single lunch a making a determination about the quality doesn't take into consideration what my kids may or may not eat on any given day.


----------



## Roman

Merlin99 said:


> Sounds like a kid with a desperate need for a gyro, better get him to Niko's quickly.


 Now that's funny because he does really like Gyros. He's in the USCG, and will retire in 2016. I'll have to take him to Niko's sometime. I never made him eat what he didn't like, and now at the age of 41, he loves all food. He'll try anything. When he was about 3 years old, all he would eat was a scrambled egg for the longest time. It was driving me crazy. His Doctor said, "If he doesn't eat it, he doesn't need it". We just had to make sure he took his vitamins. He's now 6'3", and weighs 215, so he did grow in to a healthy adult.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, did someone call for the Food Nazi?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this is junk, not lunch.  The only thing in there that resembles actual food is the apple.  And actual goldfish would at least have some protein and nutrients.  Not that I'm impressed with the corn dog they gave your son instead....
> 
> I'm not trying to offend you, although I'm sure I have, but this is why the government thinks it needs to get involved in what we feed our children.  While I wouldn't have taken his lunch away and replaced it (with a corn dog ), I'd have done a slow burn and privately wondered why parents set their children up for health problems later in life.  Not to mention the carb crash that will surely come later in the day.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, though, I'd have more of a bitch about the replacement "meal".  If they're going to criticize you and replace the lunch you sent with your child, it should at the very least be something more nutritious and substantial than what you packed for him.  Corn dogs are a treat, not a meal.


The child is five and maybe that's all that he/she needs. My youngest used to only pick at food and eat small meals when she was five. Portion-wise, that's about what a five year old needs. But this is America and we must create obesity in Kindergarten.


----------



## Vince

Way back when I went to school  parents didn't make lunch.  They provided the bread, the bologna, mustard and occasional potato chips and a piece of fruit.  You made your lunch and you ate what you made.  The school had nothing to do with regulating your diet.  But activities back then consisted of actually getting outdoors and expending a whole bunch of energy.


----------



## Natron0915

Came across this looking for something else.  I know I rarely post, but if anyone is interested, that 5 year old is now 12 and has turned into a kid who wants the best in food.  He doesn't get it very often, but his favorite meal time foods are Crab Legs, Steak, Lobster, Blue Crabs, Grilled Salmon, Grilled Rosemary Chicken, and he's trying my grilled oysters.  Went to one of the restaurants in the Gaylord a couple weeks ago and he wanted to order the $180 Cowboy Ribeye, Truffle Parmesan Fries and a Caesar salad.  Had to put the no on that one. He ended up with a Filet instead. Still expensive but it was a treat meal for the whole family.  

My now 16 year old still eats whatever we put in front of him, regardless of whether he likes it or not, and my now 10 year old is still the veggie kid.


----------



## vraiblonde

Natron0915 said:


> Came across this looking for something else.  I know I rarely post, but if anyone is interested, that 5 year old is now 12 and has turned into a kid who wants the best in food.  He doesn't get it very often, but his favorite meal time foods are Crab Legs, Steak, Lobster, Blue Crabs, Grilled Salmon, Grilled Rosemary Chicken, and he's trying my grilled oysters.  Went to one of the restaurants in the Gaylord a couple weeks ago and he wanted to order the $180 Cowboy Ribeye, Truffle Parmesan Fries and a Caesar salad.  Had to put the no on that one. He ended up with a Filet instead. Still expensive but it was a treat meal for the whole family.
> 
> My now 16 year old still eats whatever we put in front of him, regardless of whether he likes it or not, and my now 10 year old is still the veggie kid.



So I'm guessing school corndogs are off the table?



I like to see young people with a grown up palate.  They usually grow up to be excellent cooks, if not outright chefs, who feed the rest of us.


----------



## Natron0915

vraiblonde said:


> So I'm guessing school corndogs are off the table?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see young people with a grown up palate.  They usually grow up to be excellent cooks, if not outright chefs, who feed the rest of us.



He still eats corndog's, not from school, but it's the exception not the rule. Funny you should say that about him cooking.  He loves it.  He makes an excellent omelet with various veggies and meats, and always wants to help grill, smoke, cook whatever is on the menu for the day.  Taking the boys out for dinner tonight at Texas Roadhouse so that darling wife can do some Santa stuff, and I'm sure they'll all be picking their steak from the case.

I


----------



## GURPS

Natron0915 said:


> ....  and he wanted to order the $180 Cowboy Ribeye, Truffle Parmesan Fries and a Caesar salad.




 


For that price there should be topless dancers and a happy ending


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> For that price there should be topless dancers and a happy ending


That or cut from Paul Bunyan's Ox.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Natron0915 said:


> Scenario - Child starts KG at a St. Mary's County school. Mom packs his lunch (peanut butter crackers, apples, gold fish (the cracker kind), fruit snacks, and a bottle of water). Teachers aide looks at his lunch and says that it's not adequate, says it's a snack, not a lunch.  Takes his lunch and makes him buy a school lunch.  School lunch consists of a corn dog and carrots. Cost - son confused, upset that he couldn't eat what mom made him, $2.45 hit to the lunch account.
> 
> My opinion is that the aide was severely out of line.  Mom spoke to teacher and received an apology and promise that it wouldn't happen again, so we're letting go at that.
> 
> Question I have is whether I should push to not have to pay for that lunch.  It's not about the amount, that part is inconsequential...it's the principle.
> 
> Just curious as to how others would have handled the situation had it been their child.


Ewwww.  Carrots.


----------

